
Death of docker? - AlexGrs
https://www.certdepot.net/death-of-docker/
======
tbirrell
Click bait. I was hoping for something a little more substantial than "this
thing happened". Though perhaps that might soon follow from other sources.

TL;DR - Google and RedHat forked Docker and are presenting them as
alternatives.

